# Brake Booster Vacuum Hose Replacement - DIY w/ NON-OEM solution



## GhiaLover07 (Dec 6, 2004)

I refuse to pay $57 for a foot of vacuum hose (with check valve) from the booster to the intake manifold on my 2000 Jetta 2.0 AEG. I found the part number in my ETKA and verified it is correct.
Part Number: 1J0-612-041-AB 
 On World impex 
On Ebay (for picture reference): - On Ebay
Its $57 at my stealer on special order. I refuse to do business with them unless it is an absolute emergency.
I assume that VW used hard vacuum line to avoid the flex that rubber line is subject to. The end of the hose that meets the check valve and goes to the booster is cracked and currently sealed with electric tape until I can find a proper fix. I want to replace it with a length of thick-walled vaccum hose from my friendly local auto parts store. The hoses are metric, so the ID is probably 12mm based on reasearch. I would approximate this with 1/2" vaccum hose (typical hose ID for booster in my experience), so that is about 12.7mm. I would clamp it down with a low profile BMW clamp on both ends. This is my daily driver with 160k on the clock so I need solution that need not be OEM, it just needs to hold vacuum.
Does anyone see any issue with this? Am I correct with the 1/2" vacuum line? I think 3/8" (9.5mm) is my next option, but I have not pulled the hose off the car to verify as it is my daily driver and just has a small leak now. 
I would like to fix my problem for $2 in five minutes instead of $57 and a few days wait and a trip across town to pre-pay and another trip to pick it up.
Hopefully this will serve as a good reference for someone in the same situation as I did not find any information about this on the web or multiple forums. I will report back with my results.
_Modified by GhiaLover07 at 1:06 PM 2-5-2010_


_Modified by GhiaLover07 at 1:35 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Brake Booster Vacuum Hose Replacement - DIY w/ NON-OEM solution (GhiaLover07)*

It'll be just fine.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Brake Booster Vacuum Hose Replacement - DIY w/ NON-OEM solution (NORDLAND)*

or get one from a wrecking yard or someones parts car


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Brake Booster Vacuum Hose Replacement - DIY w/ NON-OEM solution (VWsEatRice)*

Back on my old Rabbit, I used some hose that I found in Home Depot/Lowes... It was translucent, and had support ribs moulded in, which made it ideal for being under vacuum.
I recall that it was a buck or so per foot, and fit very snugly over the other brake booster vacuum parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Brake Booster Vacuum Hose Replacement - DIY w/ NON-OEM solution (Jettaboy1884)*

This has happened to me many times... 2 Things u can do...
1) If u still have enough tube to reach just cut the end off that has the tear and simply slide it back on and use a lighter to melt it a little to make a secure leak free fit.
or 
2) Almost all auto part stores sell that OEM vacuum tube in different lengths for all cars and its cheap..(I just bought one for my truck about a week ago) Its usually on a rack and if i remember correctly it had a plastic cover with a green back from advanced auto in the PCV section...To get the correct bends just do wut i said above..give it a little heat and it will bend and then use the heat to secure it to the fittings.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 4:59 AM 2-8-2010_


----------

